# Grand Rapids, MI *TOBY* 3 mths ID: 243808



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13447136

Toby 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Baby Male Dog Pet ID: 243808 
Kent County Animal Shelter, Grand Rapids, MI 

Toby is a 3 month old, male, black and tan, German Shepard. Toby was brought to the shelter after he was found stray and is now ready to find a new forever home. Toby is very social, has a medium dominance level, likes hugs, plays with toys, he sat for his food but wasn't fond of it being taken away from him but responded well to corrections. 
Toby is a very playful puppy and would benefit from attending training classes with his new owner. Toby will need to be placed in a home with children over the age of 6 years old. 

Toby will be neutered, brought up to date on vaccines, wormed and given a microchip before leaving the shelter. 

If you would like to meet Toby please visit the animal shelter or send any questions by email. 

Thanks for looking! 

Grand Rapids, MI 
<span style="color: #FF0000">(616) 632-7300</span>


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG what a doll!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a little cutie! I hope he finds a nice home.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Love the ears!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Is it safe to assume this pup will be adopted out at this shelter?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

We hope so, unless a rescue can help


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

The petfinder link says listing removed.
I hope that means rescued or adopted.


----------

